# Harley Davidson Bicycle



## frankster41 (Jan 19, 2019)

Here is a HD bike I saw posted on the Antique Motorcycle Club of America
facebook page. Can anyone provide the year?
Best Regards
Frank


----------



## Goldenindian (Jan 19, 2019)

Pre 1919....17/18
Off the top of my head....
Shallow fenders 
And suspension saddle. 
Will do further research...
Thanks for sharing!!! 
Amazing machine.


----------



## catfish (Jan 19, 2019)

Beautiful bike


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 19, 2019)

frankster41 said:


> Here is a HD bike I saw posted on the Antique Motorcycle Club of America
> facebook page. Can anyone provide the year?
> Best Regards
> Frank
> ...



Your's is just as nice!!


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 19, 2019)

*Interesting CABE Thread ... Harley Davidson bicycle ads and articles  initiated by CABEr ... chitown ...  December 2013
If I knew how to cut and glue I woulda ..........*


*Also interesting .....*


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 19, 2019)

@cyclingday


----------



## Goldenindian (Jan 19, 2019)

1917 standard


----------



## chitown (Jan 19, 2019)

Goldenindian said:


> 1917 standard
> View attachment 935596


----------

